# What tires for '81 510 Wagon?



## MRW (Sep 8, 2006)

What tires would you recommend for an '81 510 wagon? Are whitewalls desirable for an unmodded stocker? 

I have had great luck with cheap Kumhio Estasa's fron the TireRack.com on Peugeot's, but this car is very different.

Thanks, 

Mike


----------

